# Backyard Ramp [Pictures]



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

This is my latest ramp, made with a couple of my mates in my backyard.
It's on about a 45 degree angle and is 3 metres high give or take a a few centimetres.
It cost nothing to build as all the wood has been 'found' on either building sites or taken
from rubbish skips.


Carpet - someone paid us to take it off their hands - therfore we made money!
Wood - ours/rubbish/building sites
Nails - already had them
Sheeting on top of box/rails - plastic wall of an old shower and a plastic gutter
Saw, Hammer, Nail gun(builder mate's).

To be built: kicker and the curved bit at the bottom of the ramp to ride out smoothly.


About as homemade as it could be.


Just add ice rink snow (own a big trailer and have ice rink 5km away)

View from up high (mate who is 6 foot, on top with his moterbike helmet still on, no idea why)











Ramp



























View from on top












Rails










Ramp









Better gauge of the size of the ramp


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nice job! now lets see it in use!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

That drop in looks like something I've had built once.










We use Ice Rink snow and blocks of ice through a wood chipper. Rink snow is much better. YouTube - How to make a Rail Jam

From what I see, you need an angled mid section for the feature. This event flopped due to that flat feature section.








plus the drop in wasn't as big as yours. Maybe if the feature is over the neigbhors fence!

All in all something is better than nothing. Add a case of Speights and you've got a party!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude that things pretty jawesome. Good work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

snowathome.com much easier, I'm about to buy it


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

thats a freak'n hefty price tag compared with the price of gas to my local rink.
and you can only make good snow if your temp is below about 25F... no use in summer which is when ya need it most.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

nahhh, no rinks around where i live. Im good with my hands, ima just buy the parts and put it together myself, gonna run me like 50-100 bucks. and its always humid in MD so it can make snow at around 28-30 degrees


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

con3593 said:


> and its always humid in MD so it can make snow at around 28-30 degrees


It seems to like less humidity

SNOWatHOME » Snowmaking Weather Tools - learn when you can make snow at home


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

shit idk, friend of mine has the machine thing and it works around 28-30, hell, maybe he just has better equipment(air compressor and shit)


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

that ramp looks skethcy as hell! how do you climb it once it is covered in snow and ice?

and why did you name your yard couch michael? LOL


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

my mate claimed it with a spray paint can, you can guess his name. theres a ladder on the side of it now. sketchy looking yes thats why its called mt. die, but i've jumped up and down, pushed it side to side, been brutal on that thing and its pretty solid. I think we got lucky


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hahahaaa the ramp looks awesome.

hopefully when / if it collapses, it will be funny as hell without living up to its name!

we'll see how sturdy the construction is once the timber has been soaking up, warping and expanding in soggy turf and snow / rain / sleet / human vomit.....

at least you have a couch for recuperation!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> that ramp looks skethcy as hell! how do you climb it once it is covered in snow and ice?
> 
> and why did you name your yard couch michael? LOL


climb the side and hope you don't die.:laugh:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

That ramp looks totally safe. HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm building one soon


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

few pics from a few weekends ago, nothing amazing.




























Worked extremely well, jump was the perfect height for the rails and the ramp provided very good speed, could do 3's and someone did a 5, all be it a very unstylish 5 on skis.

When the 'snow' was half melted... to show our makeshift jump (to lazy to really build one (plywood/couch/wood under ply to stop it bending))










and as you can see we used a door at the end of the ramp to make it run out smooth


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

best use of a sofa i have ever seen.

a foot of fresh and you'll be sorted!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

We had heaps on it at first, you couldn't see the ramp for the first five hours... that was taken about 7 hours after we started.
Yeah micheal the couch sure does work wonders


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

that's sick, I hope mine works that well


----------

